# Focusing On Pictures When Zoomed In



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey,

When i zoom in on a picture and it goes out of focus, what can i use to try and focus the picture on a e.g. Street sigh.

Thanks,

Jay:wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's called pixellation, which is especially noticeable when you zoom into a lo-res photo. You can improve it by using the Sharpen filters in Photoshop but, depending on the original quality of the photo, you may not get perfect results.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

ok thanks,

im not to kean on photoshop anymore so i will take a deeper look into "Pixellation".

Thanks,

I will reply with my final desition.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry i just re-read what you said and i will install photoshop again and see what i can do with it.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Irfanview also has a sharpen function, and it's a free program for non-business use.

Unfortunately there isn't much that can be done about pixellation. The work-around that I've used is to post two copies of a photo online. The low-res photo goes in the webpage so it doesn't slow down the page loading. That version is then linked to the higher res photo.


----------

